# Any ever hear of Flint River Ranch?



## kaycee71 (Aug 3, 2011)

My neighbor had told me that he has his dogs eating Flint River Ranch dog food which he has delivered. He raves about it, but I have yet to find anyone else who has used them before. My neighbor thought their prices were good, but I am not impressed. When it comes to "bully sticks" their cost is $19.99 for 3 - 12 inch sticks whereas I get 12 inch sticks at the local pet shop for around $5. As my Heidi is reaching 14 weeks, I have been feeding her an assortment of kibbles (Royal Canin GSD puppy, Nutromax Puppy & Nutro Naturals) mixed with good canned food (think Nutro, Science Diet, Blue Buffalo) white rice, egg, & raw chicken breast. I am not of the mind to go totally raw & I sort of enjoy making these new sorts of meals for my girl & know she's getting the best nutrition I can give her as she grows. However, I really would like to find a good kibble that isn't going to break us. So does anyone else use Flint River Ranch foods & if so, what do you (or yer dawg) like most about it? Flint River Ranch | Discounts on Dog and Cat Food | On-line Coupons


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My friend used to feed it and was very happy with it. Not sure why she quit feeding it. Cost maybe.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Flint River Ranch is definitely better quality than the brands you listed that you are currently feeding, so yes I would expect to pay more for it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama used to eat the fish variety of FRR years ago. She did fine on it and it wasn't that expensive. Then I switched her onto a new (at the time) grain free food that she did even better on but it was more expensive. 

I agree with Rerun that it's better than the other foods you've listed.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

The ingredients used are fine but the food is way too low in protein and fat for the price. I also think baked foods cause more trouble with plaque build-up than extruded foods. 

In the end it is one expensive cookie. $1.75lb??? that is quite a lot for that grade food.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My last gsd ate it for years but that was a while ago and she did well on it- she was a very active dog. The only reason we switched was unreliable availability. Seems to be making a comeback


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Never heard of it. When I first read the title immediately thought of the move "The Man from Snowy River"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've used it a little in the past. It was ok but the ingredients list doesn't really justify the price.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

It is a good food but I know several dogs that just had loose stools with it. Its like any food, each dog will be different. You can get samples to try from the company. The food is reasonable but its the shipping that will get you.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

sable123 said:


> The ingredients used are fine but the food is way too low in protein and fat for the price. I also think baked foods cause more trouble with plaque build-up than extruded foods.
> 
> In the end it is one expensive cookie. $1.75lb??? that is quite a lot for that grade food.



I totally agree! I have had extensive experience with FRR in the past and even sold it but in the end it was a big disapointment as it really IMO is a maintanance only food and really can not support a stressed, underweight or very active larger dog. I do however LOVE their Drywater dehydrated food if they still sell it?

FRR is not a food that comes into my mind when people ask me for suggestions.


----------



## Chopper932 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have tried grain free of many different brands of dog foods only to very disappointed with the results.
Yes, I have tried FRR foods with good results and I think all dog foods are to much!
Look at how many brands of dog foods with recall's yet none with FRR ????


----------

